# Help please i need a legal advice !!!



## wiffe (Jun 24, 2011)

Im from Brazil and my husband is american. We got marriage and i had our son in Brazil, we moved to US when he was 1 year old and he is about to complete 2 next month. he was an amazing man until i moved to US, we are having a very bad marriage with violence involved, I want separation to go back to Brazil where i belong, but he is threatening me to take my son away from me. He financial support the child, but my the primary parent since he was born I spend his first year of life in Brazil alone, and even after i moved to US my husband doesn't spend so much time with the child? Please i need an legal answer if I get separated will he get the custody of my son just because im not working or he will have to give a child support?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Your safety is a priority. Please contact an women's shelter in your area. They can provide you and your child a safe haven from the abuse. And they should be able to direct you to other necessary resources. You really need to consult an attorney regarding your legal questions. A friend did give me the following link though: FreeAdvice Legal Forum. Perhaps someone on that forum can give you some advice in the meantime.

Good luck!


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

What is your legal status in the US. You don't mention immigration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

